
Meet the new Ford, a Silicon Valley software company - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/7/11333288/ford-ceo-mark-fields-interview-electric-self-driving-car-software
======
gjvc
>> "We want FordPass to do for the auto industry what iTunes did for the music
industry."

Zero imagination.

